# Using animation to trace internal force



## TaiChiTJ (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't know if anyone has brought this up yet. Mike Patterson is using animation over video here to show internal dynamics, in this case of one of Hsing I's five elements. Patterson's efforts to provide good visual instructional material are commendable. 


http://www.hsing-i.com/Merchant2/me...e=111&Product_Code=DVDRTIF2&Category_Code=IEx


----------

